# I hate Team Fortress 2



## Draco_2k (Jul 2, 2008)

This has to be the shittiest game ever.

Just yesterday, I tried to backstab a Heavy shooting at my teammates and it starts the backstab animation, right? So while waiting for it to finish as usual, I went and cooked myself some toasts, and when I came back, the server has changed levels!

Though I didn't give up just then and tried to backstab an Engy next round, and before I could land a hit, he turns around and builds an lv3 Sentry which kills me!

How is that fair?


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 2, 2008)

It's probably just because you suck at that class. The Spy is a VERY difficult class to play well. Try a different class.


----------



## Werevixen (Jul 2, 2008)

Spy is a "rush of the moment" class. Standing still is something you can't afford to do. Uncloak, stab, cloak. You should be in and out of a place after killing in no more than a 10 feet radius, whether it's 1 person or 5 in that small circle.


----------



## Rayne (Jul 2, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> Though I didn't give up just then and tried to backstab an Engy next round, and before I could land a hit, he turns around and builds an lv3 Sentry which kills me!
> 
> How is that fair?



So he magically built a sentry that was already at level 3, and you made no attempt to sap that sucker? Hell, did you ask him the secrets of his ways so I could pull that sort of stunt?

In all honestly, though, try a class that's not hard as hell to play as.


----------



## Eevee (Jul 2, 2008)

oh my god your instant kill takes 0.3 seconds to perform

what a world


----------



## OssumPawesome (Jul 2, 2008)

My sarcasm sense is tingling.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 2, 2008)

This game is teh suck because I can't play it.


----------



## Sift (Jul 2, 2008)

Exunod said:


> My sarcasm sense is tingling.


My gentlemen sense is tingling.

"The game is teh suck cause I can't play it"
Or
"The game is teh suck cause I refuse every other class"

If you didn't sap a sentry before trying to knife that's your fault, as it's been said several times before, Spy is a tough class to master and unless you know how to use him correctly it's completely useless. You can't go Rambo, you can't think "LOL I'LL JUST STAB THIS GUY AND KEEP STABBING IF I MESS UP" anything like that, hate saying it but you kinda have to think like a assassin, that's why the game gives you all the tools.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 2, 2008)

> Though I didn't give up just then and tried to backstab an Engy next round, and before I could land a hit, he turns around and builds an lv3 Sentry which kills me!


The proper term for this is "lag".  Unfortunately, lag is a force of nature within the online multiplayer zone.


----------



## Drakkenmensch (Jul 2, 2008)

I love TF2 myself. It's the only game where I can say "Last night I went on a healing rampage!" when describing it to a friend


----------



## DragonRift (Jul 2, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> This has to be the shittiest game ever.



Ever?  Damn.  That means *E.T.*'s actually an underrated gem that was wrongly criticized for its utter brilliance, right?  I should go back and get my copy of *Enter the Matrix* back, cause that definitely wasn't the worst ever...  You mean to tell me that *Daikatana* wasn't worse than this?  Or *Superman 64*?

Why do people who can't get into a game have to suddenly let their frustrations take over and cry that it's the "crappiest thing they've ever played"?  Exaggerate much?  I understand if you hate it, but it's downright silly to make such a statement like that.


----------



## TehSean (Jul 2, 2008)

Q_Q


----------



## Drakkenmensch (Jul 2, 2008)

DragonRift said:


> Ever?  Damn.  That means *E.T.*'s actually an underrated gem that was wrongly criticized for its utter brilliance, right?  I should go back and get my copy of *Enter the Matrix* back, cause that definitely wasn't the worst ever...  You mean to tell me that *Daikatana* wasn't worse than this?  Or *Superman 64*?



Pffff, oh please! None of these gems can hold a candle to the marvelous works of art called _Bible Adventures, The Berenstein Olympics, _or the awesomesauce that is the Atari 2600 port of _Pacman!!!_


----------



## DragonRift (Jul 2, 2008)

Drakkenmensch said:


> Pffff, oh please! None of these gems can hold a candle to the marvelous works of art called _Bible Adventures, The Berenstein Olympics, _or the awesomesauce that is the Atari 2600 port of _Pacman!!!_



Oh man, I had totally forgotten about the 2600 version of *Pac-man*...  Talk about one of the most pitiful creations for its time.  XD


----------



## Werevixen (Jul 3, 2008)

Team Fortress 2 isn't as cool as Twisted Metal 2!


Fuck the man!


----------



## Ferrous_Oxide (Jul 3, 2008)

Your all Crazy! It is Elevator action or bust!


----------



## Kirbizard (Jul 3, 2008)

Ferrous_Oxide said:


> Your all Crazy! It is Elevator action or bust!



*opens mouth to speak*

...

*closes again*

<(v_v)>


----------



## Sift (Jul 3, 2008)

No. DARK SECTOR /awesum

...That game sucked 

*scuttles away*


----------



## Lonely (Jul 3, 2008)

I have to say, TF2 for me was the most dissapointing part of the Orange Box.  It was lauded above everything else, (before people played Portal,) on how it was the pinaccal of multiplayer, and I was just dissapointed.  

Now, I'm not that great with FPSs to begin with, but this one inparticuar just got my gaul.  I didn't particularly like any of the classes, maps, or amount of times the game had to go to black to get everyone back up to speed.  This experience is one of the major factors that has kept me away from COD4, (that and I avoid anything that is that overhyped.)

...I need to borrow the game again so I can beat Portal on my profile and get the acheivments.


----------



## Werevixen (Jul 3, 2008)

Lonely said:


> I have to say, TF2 for me was the most dissapointing part of the Orange Box.  It was lauded above everything else, (before people played Portal,) on how it was the pinaccal of multiplayer, and I was just dissapointed.
> 
> Now, I'm not that great with FPSs to begin with, but this one inparticuar just got my gaul.  I didn't particularly like any of the classes, maps, or amount of times the game had to go to black to get everyone back up to speed.  This experience is one of the major factors that has kept me away from COD4, (that and I avoid anything that is that overhyped.)
> 
> ...I need to borrow the game again so I can beat Portal on my profile and get the acheivments.



Wait, what?

It's rapidly gaining popularity on Counter-Strike!


----------



## dog_over_man (Jul 3, 2008)

My boyfriend's roomate plays this game like. Every single day. Every. Single. Day. 

I'm getting tired of that old woman frantic countdown voice. 

Actually i'm just jealous because I want to play it but I keep spending all my money on shit at Target so I haven't bought it yet.


----------



## SerFox (Jul 3, 2008)

There are somethings about TF2 that annoy me. People who cheat, people who exploit, and people who whine.

Team Fortress, as implie dby the name, is a team based game. And one of the reaons people don't do well is that they ignore the first word, and just go around trying to kill people. This is not the point of the game. There is no deathmatch map in the game. You do get maps dsigned for this but they do not work well simply because the game has been designed specifically for team play. If your side is losing, it's because you're not commanding a team very well and working together.

The best way I have found to try this is to get with some friends, or if you have none, play as Engineer. Eventually you will get another Engie come and keep you company at your sentry, especially in a ap like Goldrush or 2fort, becaus eit can be boring defending a sentry on your own, however vital it is to your success to keep the sentry up. I met several players that way and we play togethr on a regular basis and keep close contact with our team, and thus,w e almost always win.

Classes are to a persons taste, but I do admit, mastering the at of being a spy is one of the most difficult in the game, but if you have a good spy on your team hat is a hefty advantage. It's actually good to pick one from each section, Offense, Defense and Support, and work your way through these single classes, eg Pyro, Engie and Sniper, then go back and try the others, and yo will eventually become comfortable with one from each group, and to balance out your team it's best to switch between these groups so yo keep solid offense and defense and support to both groups.

Or TF2 might just not be your taste. But just because you're no good doesn't mena it's crap. It's not a jump in and frag game, it takes practise. Strategy plays an important role.


----------

